# shower plumbing in a euramobil sport



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all -

I realize this is a long shot, but here goes anyways...

The day I bought our Euramobile 1997 sport motorhome I realized that there was no shower. There is a sink, just no shower. Apparently a distant owner had it removed.

Anyone have tips on (re) extending the sink lines to a shower head? It would be nice to have two independent temperature controls, but one would be enough. Mostly I need the ability with the ability to route the water to either the sink or the shower.

Any ideas?

Thank you!
Matt


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

You can buy a sort or two-in-one thing: a sink tap arrangement with hot and cold controls either side, and in the middle a shower head as the tap, on a long length (maybe 1.5 metres?) of flexi hose that sits inside the sink unit. 
You can then just pull up the showerhead and attach to a mount on the wall when you want to use it as a shower rather than a tap.

Maybe worth considering?

This sort of thing:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARAVAN-M...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item3ceba4bbac


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

That looks interesting, but I think it is too big looking for that spot -- and would require tearing the old one out. 

I was hoping to be able to splice cables underneath the sink -- maybe even find lines that already exist. At manufacture time, every Euramobile has a sink and a shower, right? I guess I need to go digging in there.

Matt


----------

